# Nato... whats the appeal.



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

This isnt a criticism by anyone who likes them by the way.I see a lot of guys like a nato strap on their watches and i just wondered what the appeal was,to me personally i think it can cheapen the look of them somewhat.I find it a shame when someone with an already lovely looking watch decides to put a nato on it,i`ve seen them on omegas and other higher end watch brands too.Some of them do look better than others admittedly,but for me a watch always looks best in its original clothes!

Maybe people like to change to nato as it can make it feel like they have a new watch,maybe there are other reasons,but surely it cant be for pure good looks!

Maybe i`ve posted this in the wrong section,if so mods please feel free to move it.

Thanks.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree that a NATO shouldn't be used on just about any watch or on any type of apparel.

I for one, would never wear a watch on a NATO strap while wearing formal attire.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Glad I'm not alone , I've never understood the appeal of putting a £2 strap on a 2k watch Ok on a military watch but other than that I don't really get it personally.

But each to their own


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

A Nato gives the ability to customize your watch strap easily without the requirement of tools. They are easy to fix and great to use with tool watches and regular beaters. I find there comfortable and I don't worry about scuffing them up like I would with a bracelet.

As said by @gimli, the use of one with formal attire or may I even say with a dress watch would be a bit peculiar ........


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

For me a NATO strap is good if you want to protect the case back (or you just want a layer of fabric between your wrist and the watch), you want something more secure than a traditional strap or bracelet such as when doing water sports or you're wearing a type of watch that actually fits a NATO strap such as a military watch, as someone else mentioned.

This is good










This is not










Please God, NO!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

gimli said:


> For me a NATO strap is good if you want to protect the case back (or you just want a layer of fabric between your wrist and the watch), you want something more secure than a traditional strap or bracelet such as when doing water sports or you're wearing a type of watch that actually fits a NATO strap such as a military watch, as someone else mentioned.
> 
> This is good
> 
> ...


 I quite like 1 and 3


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think we just had a thread about this in the last month...? Search is your friend.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

NATO ! Bond, JAMES BOND!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I like a NATO on a tool watch - most of my Seikos can usually be found on one.

On a more-formal watch, if you like single piece fabric straps, go Perlon!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sabailand said:


> I see a lot of guys like a nato strap on their watches and i just wondered what the appeal was


 I don't see what the attraction is either. I've tried a few just to see what the fuss is all about, and I just don't get it, they never feel quite right to me. Too light and flimsy feeling, plus the watch never sits right, usually feels top heavy, and the end piece always looks wrong to me - Sorry!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They suit some watches but not others & definately (imo) don`t go well with dress watches


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NATO? they aren't "proper" except on a tool watch, and there's *"Never A Tartan One"*


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Davey P said:


> I don't see what the attraction is either. I've tried a few just to see what the fuss is all about, and I just don't get it, they never feel quite right to me. Too light and flimsy feeling, plus the watch never sits right, usually feels top heavy, and the end piece always looks wrong to me - Sorry!


 Some of them look damned untidy too,with some of the strap folded over/under and protruding,its not a good look!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

sabailand said:


> Some of them look damned untidy too,with some of the strap folded over/under and protruding,its not a good look!


 Solution for that is eeeaaaaasy.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/81588-making-a-1960s-raf-style-strap-from-a-modern-g10-nato-style-strap/&do=embed


----------

